# Tor'em Up!!!



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

It was a nice day out on the water. Didn't have to fight with a bunch of other boats trying to fish in the same spot. When we first arrived to the North Jetty, I think that we might have been the only ones out at the Jetty. That was a wierd feelin' having the whole jetty to yourself! Anyways, me and my firstmate caught our limit of Sheephead. We managed to catch 3 BU's also. It was nice. It got a little choppy on the way back. But it was well worth the trip.


----------



## bigrod (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for the fishing trip mike, nice glasses!!!!


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I got a boat load of 6 year old boys that need to get into some sheep head like that. Did ya free line live shrimp, use a cork or goto the bottom?

Thanks for the report.

R


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

after fileting thats one of the best eating fish there is, WTG!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

There ya go Quint.. Fish On..

27contender








Humble Wet Liner

I got a boat load of 6 year old boys that need to get into some sheep head like that. Did ya free line live shrimp, use a cork or goto the bottom?

Thanks for the report.

you can use a free line if they can cast to the rocks or use a cork with 2-3 ft leader and tell the kids to hang on to the pole...


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice Haul!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*no other boats*

No other boats at the jetties. Wow..
Usually you need a parking permit...
:whiteshee

The water looks off color.
I guess the green water hasn't made it back into the bay yet.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WTG on the sheepies. Must of been nice to be out there with no other boats around. I need to open up my own business and stop working for the MAN. So on days like yesterday I could go out there and fish with you so you wouldn't be so lonely.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

We freelined them!


----------

